# Fish ohio flathead



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Decided the other day to try fishing the river at a spot i havent ever fished at. After fishing all labor day weekend with a friend and not having much luck on the ohio river it fueled the drive to find some new spots and catch more flatheads closer to home. My friend had decent luck and manged to pull his pb a 21 lb flathead ( also fish ohio flathead. 37") when no other catfish wanted to bite. So yesterday i caught a bunch of chubs and shiners at my favorite spot for them and headed to the river. Got set up and caught a channel cat. Then caught 3 flatheads in row then a channel to end it. The flats where 11 lbs 26 lbs 12 oz and 16 lbs. The 26 lber is my new pb and a fish ohio flathead which measured 39 inchs. Unfortunately was fishing by myself and didn't get a good picture. Feels good to take a risk and find a new spot. 
First picture is my fish and second picture is my friend. Both fish where released to get bigger i hope.


----------



## Shortdrift (Apr 5, 2004)

Nice catch and something you will always remember. Best of luck on adding 10 or more pounds on the next trophy flathead.


----------



## sherman51 (Apr 12, 2011)

congrats on the nice fish. kudos for releasing them.
sherman


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Well i went back to my new favorite spot. I caught an 11 lb flat and a 6 lb flat. Then some time went by and i was about to call it quits and had a bite tip my pole down. Grabbed it and it was on. Was around a half hour battle filled with long drag screaming runs. Weighed 43 lbs and 45". New personal best flathead and heaviest fish ive ever caught. Was released. Bucket in photo is for size comparison and the string was for my scale


----------



## Chillydigits (Jun 11, 2013)

Really nice fish!!!


----------



## ya13ya03 (Sep 21, 2010)

That's a good one.


----------



## 1MoreKast (Mar 15, 2008)

Tank ! Good going


----------



## One guy and a boat (Aug 8, 2018)

Great catch and kudos for releasing. Your arms recover yet? Caught a 43" two years ago. 40 minute battle on 8lb line. Shoulders sore for a week. 

Sent from my LM-X410(FG) using Tapatalk


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

Thank you everyone for all the congradulating. Going back out tonight. Fishing is addicting. I need to find some more spots to catch bait.


----------



## 1catdaddy1 (Jan 29, 2007)

would like to know which river if you don't mind,if not no worries and nice fish!


----------



## catfishjustin (Dec 2, 2012)

I dont think i will say what river in this post. Its a popular river thats been mentioned a lot. Ive had the spot all to myself some how. Caught a few last night, nothing over 20. Did have one bite that was crazy, bait clicker was on and my rod still almost got yanked in but the fish dropped it just as quick. Thinking it was a big catfish or even a musky maybe.


----------

